# INTEL ...  oh, how the mighty has risen!



## MARKETWAVES (21 May 2005)

INTEL  ..... ,has  risen  sharply  in recent weeks ..... 

  These  charts  are    mainly  showing  how  the  underlying  support  is  being  born  out  of  the  weekly  long  term  charts ,,,,



TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------

